# What country makes the best briars?



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I was wondering what country makes the best briars? Many pipe smokers are partial to one country. Share your views.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you mean where the best carvers are, or where the best pre-carved hunks of wood are grown?

I dunno anything about the latter, but personally I love the danish pipe styles (stanwell, nording), the big and clunky looking beasts, as well as the beautifully rough looking freehands. While the conservative, smooth, simple shapes (think dunhill or peterson) are classic and very handsome in their own way, the massive chunks of briar that come from denmark are in another realm for me.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I guess I am too new in the pipe world. I guess the ones who use the best briar and give the best smoking experience. I have seen some beautiful large briars with exquisite work, but do they smoke well?


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll say Italy... The best briar root oftentimes comes from the Mediteranian sea coast along Italy and Sicily if I'm not mistaken. The pipemakers are also excellent IMHO.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Arizona said:


> I'll say Italy... The best briar root oftentimes comes from the Mediteranian sea coast along Italy and Sicily if I'm not mistaken. The pipemakers are also excellent IMHO.


I agree about some of the best briar coming from those areas, but what is strange I don't know of any Sicilian pipe makers... Do you?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Briar can be found in many different countries around the world, however, the three main Briars used to make pipes are Algerian briar, Grecian Briar and Italian Briar. You will hear all kinds of debates as to which is the best for making pipes. Personally, from what I've read over the years, and having owned a few, I believe Algerian Briar makes the best pipes. Again, that just my, not too well informed, opinion! The most popular briar, in use, is Grecian Briar. There are two reasons for that. First Italian & Algerian Briar are much harder to come by and are not readily available. Second, because it is harder than the other two and requires less time to cure.

As far as where the best briar pipes are made, IMHO, overall the Italian made Briar Pipes are the best!!!*


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I love petersons, so I would have to say ireland is one of my favorites. I also love British pipes, so I guess the UK in general makes some of the best in my opinion.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *Briar can be found in many different countries around the world, however, the three main Briars used to make pipes are Algerian briar, Grecian Briar and Italian Briar. You will hear all kinds of debates as to which is the best for making pipes. Personally, from what I've read over the years, and having owned a few, I believe Algerian Briar makes the best pipes. Again, that just my, not too well informed, opinion! The most popular briar, in use, is Grecian Briar. There are two reasons for that. First Italian & Algerian Briar are much harder to come by and are not readily available. Second, because it is harder than the other two and requires less time to cure.
> 
> As far as where the best briar pipes are made, IMHO, overall the Italian made Briar Pipes are the best!!!*


what he said but i like danish (winslow) pipes too much. i have several italian pipes as well. plus that jorgen larsen brandyglass in fayetteville, i am still thinking about that pipe.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

If I say Germany would I be too cocky on this one?? 

Im no pipe expert, but from what I have seen and hear we rank up their with the best..


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> If I say Germany would I be too cocky on this one??
> 
> Im no pipe expert, but from what I have seen and hear we rank up their with the best..


Frank Axmacher is a German carver that I think is making some great pipes.
http://www.iwanries.com/Frank_Axmacher_C1472.cfm
And, or course, Rainer Barbi is world-renowned for his pipes.

To the orginal question, I tend to prefer Italian made pipes. But I think there are great Scandinavian and American carvers as well. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Obviously I am very new to this but I am looking to the Amercian and Canadian carvers.....some of whom do really nice work at a reasonable price. As the dollar keeps falling the euro carvers are going to keep getting more expensive - many who have out priced me at this point.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *Briar can be found in many different countries around the world, however, the three main Briars used to make pipes are Algerian briar, Grecian Briar and Italian Briar. You will hear all kinds of debates as to which is the best for making pipes. Personally, from what I've read over the years, and having owned a few, I believe Algerian Briar makes the best pipes. Again, that just my, not too well informed, opinion! The most popular briar, in use, is Grecian Briar. There are two reasons for that. First Italian & Algerian Briar are much harder to come by and are not readily available. Second, because it is harder than the other two and requires less time to cure. *
> 
> *As far as where the best briar pipes are made, IMHO, overall the Italian made Briar Pipes are the best!!!*


I am beginning to really like the Italian made briars. joed gifted me an Italian Canadian and it has been downlhill ever since.

Also on a side note: I was reading a neat article in P&T about how the Danish pipes were becoming popular. He also talked about how, 5 years ago, you couldnt give away a large, bulky pipe. It all comes down to finding what you like. There are so many great brands out there. It is much easier for me to find a style I like first, and then go looking. I check my preffered Brands first and then branch out from there.


----------

